# Saturday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just happen to be up so I might as well start it off, I`ll be wearing this over night :lazy2:

*Citizen Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels*


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Right behind you buddy.

Got back late from a party and still wearing this.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Is it that time already, still wearing this from last night










May swap in the morning


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fulminata said:


> Right behind you buddy.
> 
> Got back late from a party and still wearing this.


Very, very nice B)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Off to bed now as I have to be up early (for me) to get to work but I'll be wearing this:










Have a good weekend folks - stay dry!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT17 for me too:










Cheers


----------



## grahamr (Jun 25, 2007)

Day Off work today. :yes:

So, wearing this: Fortis B42.










HAGWE

Regards,

Graham.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Auto...










Later,

William


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Won't be Saturday here for a few more hours, but I'll be wearing this new arrival when it is. It's a Hamilton Nautilus 450 in great shape. It's the first Nautilus I have come across with a black dial. The case is stainless with a sort of florentine design gold bezel.

Sorry for the poor photo.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This one. Same guy thats sending me the ultra slim 18k piece. I have to admit I am slightly bonding to it.

It come with very funny story, yes a story. So the guy worked near me then moved back to Hong Kong. Understand I am a practical joker at times. So after he shipped it I e-mailed him told him all my friends said it was chinese fake. Well, before I went to bed that night almost midnight my time phone rings. Its my buddy. He was trying to explain so fast that no it was real and that he was very upset, it is really hard when excited to keep the proper english language. So after a 5 minute convo all was good. Then the emails started and still he was saying if it is fake he is very sorry but he know its real. Now the guy has his own branding on chinese pieces and not alpha but his true passion is vintage watches, he does know his vintage. Poor bugger felt sorry for him after


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Still wearing this one


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Breitling 'Shark'


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A Sekonda alarm this morning//


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

chris l said:


> A Sekonda alarm this morning//


I do like that Sekoda, Chris. Wonderful 

Just woken, and stumbled down to make a coffee. Gone back to the X-33, but taken it off the bracelet and put it on a nato










Looking out of the window as I type this, and I'm amazed to find that, so far, it's not raining! :huh:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Ollech & Wajs for a start, Breitling after lunch and JLC tonight :lol:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Just woken, and stumbled down to make a coffee. Gone back to the X-33, but taken it off the bracelet and put it on a nato










Looking out of the window as I type this, and I'm amazed to find that, so far, it's not raining! :huh:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still going with the vintage Seiko


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

i feel g-shock today










Have a nice weekend

S!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Ocean7 LM-1 again today. In a chunky mood. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

im in a fantastic mood today as not only is it the weekend but i picked up my new Toshi Strap from Rich ( awesome mate thanks) and so all weekend this beauty will be on my wrist getting a wear in.

if you don't have one :tongue2: only kidding its a great day!! and no apologise for the amount of pics


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Won't be Saturday here for a few more hours, but I'll be wearing this new arrival when it is. It's a Hamilton Nautilus 450 in great shape. It's the first Nautilus I have come across with a black dial. The case is stainless with a sort of florentine design gold bezel.
> 
> Sorry for the poor photo.


Wow...that's a rarity Bill...one of the Nautilus series with a black dial. No mention of those in Rene's book. Picture of my 450 for comparison - not wearing it today though :tongue2: :


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This one again, and probably for a long time yet!

Benarus Barracuda 1000M










Mark


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Bill_uk said:


>


Bill did you manage to get that issue with this watch sorted?

Still the Certina on my right wrist.










Cheers Stu


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi Stu

yes and no mate got compensation but still waiting on a bezel insert but Rich has put me onto someone who maybe able to help

Zeno and Mondia were no help at all but Invicta seem to be more amenable just hope the bezel fits


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

This today.....










Enjoy your weekend...


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Top shelf pics today and lots of great watches...well done guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

changed over to this one, which I'm wearing for the last time as it's just been traded. :shocking:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Enzo on Ocean7 strap...


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Seiko Orange Monster for me today.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Sinn 103 Sa Hd* today


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This for me today










RLT 20. It needs a trip to the seaside sometime.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Recently serviced so I'm running this in


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

This arrived today, so it's getting a little wrist time before getting some TLC.

*Omega SM120 "strapper" Cal 1250. Two tone silver dial.*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have put the Seiko back and gone with the Sinn


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

No surprises here. Still got my new one on and loving it.

I've already been told "stop looking at your damn watch all the time"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> No surprises here. Still got my new one on and loving it.
> 
> I've already been told "stop looking at your damn watch all the time"


Blimey...you're brave!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

DOXA "Sharkie"...


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Marathon JSAR with black Toshi.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Still Sinning..


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Stanford said:


> Recently serviced so I'm running this in


Nice watch Bob :tongue2:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Zessa said:


> This arrived today, so it's getting a little wrist time before getting some TLC.
> 
> *Omega SM120 "strapper" Cal 1250. Two tone silver dial.*


They are lovely watches Mike, you should try one on a mesh


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Seeing as it's not selling I decided to wear the LM-3 today after having it put away for several months


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Glad it has good light on this gloomy Saturday :bb:










Mike


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Have put the Seiko back and gone with the Sinn


Very nice indeed.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This today...

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80*










...for an afternoon of re-stocking the hurricane supplies.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Been busy all day but put these two (which I`d recently swapped some non-watch related items for) that postie dropped off this morning :clap:

*Orient CEM65006D **`Mako`** 21 Jewels*.










*Orient CER1A001B0 21 Jewels*










The `Mako` has a few very slight marks where someone has tried to change the bracelet which may explain why there`s a gap between it & the case otherwise it appears near mint, the other one is mint B)


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

been wearing this since it turned up - and after reading the other thread about alas's troubles i have to say ive dealt with loads of memebers now and all would go out of their way to help and i have to say thanks to roger for sending this out before i could send out payment it doesnt get any better than that does it .

fabulous watch im definatly going through a busy watch period .










many thanks.

a very wet jason.


----------



## Bill_uk (Jun 8, 2008)

decided to change from stingray to one of my Blandfords as the weather is bad and i don't want to ruin the Toshi so fitted the brushed lumpy and away i go


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

joolz said:


> This for me today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I live beside the sea, send it to me! Very nice, if you ever fancy getting rid....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Had this on today for a wet and windy airshow










Fancy a change to something more delicate now im out of the elements..


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Jonmurgie said:


> Seeing as it's not selling I decided to wear the LM-3 today after having it put away for several months


I would have been all over this if i wasnt saving, i need to prove to myself that i can do it! :lol:

Maybe in a few months.. :huh:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

And now this


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Had an EZM3 on most of the day, but I bought this while I was out, so after a strap change it's on for a while I think:










Ball Master Engineer II Aviator, ETA2836 movement. 46mm diameter, which is easily the biggest watch I've ever tried!


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)




----------

